# WTB Sattel vom Shore One



## TheDon (5. März 2012)

Mir ist aufgefallen, dass der Sattel an meinem Bike im gleichen Design wie die Rahmendecals gehalten ist; also eine Sonderausführung von WTB fürs Norco Shore One.

Ich frag mich, ob und wo ich so einen nochmal bekommen kann, wenn meiner mal durch Stürze usw. zerfetzt ist.

Um dieses Shore One gehts:






edit: die Aufkleber auf den Ringle Equalizer Felgen sind ebenfalls im Farb/Muster Schema der Rahmendecals. Sind dafür auch Ersatzsticker erhältlich? 

Danke schon mal für Infos


----------



## Indian Summer (6. März 2012)

So, Anfrage in Kanada platziert.

Antwort demnächst hier auf diesem Kanal ;-)

Cheers,

Fritz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheDon (6. März 2012)

Danke


----------



## Indian Summer (7. März 2012)

Indian Summer schrieb:


> Sometimes, we have some saddles available but not too many as the ones
> we have are left over from sample bike builds, not in inventory. In some cases we save them for a while and
> then usually sell them off in order not to have too many around. Same situation with rims and rim decals.



Hi TheDon

So also lautet die Antwort aus Kanada. Manchmal bleiben also einige wenige Exemplare der Sättel, Felgen oder 
Felgensticker übrig, die die Jungs aber nicht in ihre Lagerbewirtschaftung aufnehmen. Somit bliebt also realistischerweise 
nichts anderes übrig, als den Sattel bzw. die Felgendecals nach dem Erreichen der Halbwertszeit durch 
einen Sattel ab der Stange zu ersetzen bzw. die zerfledderten Aufkleber ganz wegzuklauben ;-)

Cheers,

Fritz


----------



## TheDon (8. März 2012)

Hi Fritz, 

hast du konkret nach den von mir gesuchten Parts gefragt?
Weil die Antwort eher allgemein gehalten ist.
Er schreibt ja, dass sie solche Teile manchmal ne Weile aufheben und dann verkaufen.
Besteht vielleicht doch noch ne Chance wenn die Jungs mal in der Kiste, Schublade oder unter der Werkbank wühlen?


----------



## Indian Summer (15. März 2012)

Hi TheDon

Offenbar liegen keine von dir gesuchten Parts für dein Norco Store 1 von 2010 
mehr in Vancouver herum. Denke aber, dass sich ein Standard-Sattel ebenfalls sehr 
gut auf deinem Shore macht.

Beste Grüsse

Fritz


----------

